# Ariens ST622 946501 String Trimmer



## albert001 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hello,

We recently purchased at used Ariens ST622 946501 String Trimmer that starts up and runs well. However there is no string. We have some heavy stickers and brush we want to trim back so I'm looking for the heaviest string avaialbe.

The user manual shows

Replacement String.

Length 18 inches
Diameter - 5/32 (0.40) inch

I'm unable to find any 0.40 (5/32) string.

Where would I be able to find some 0.40 string?

Is there stronger thinner diameter string that's the same as their 0.40?


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

I have the same trimmer. You need the .155 inch line. You can use smaller diameter if you can't find the bigger line but definitely use the biggest you can find, and I definitely recommend the twisted line, it is way tougher than regular line and if the brush is heavy you will be replacing the line often. I cleared about half an acre with mine a couple years ago and it took two large rolls of trimmer line, but I was clearing some serious brush and in hindsight I should have just rented a brush mower.


----------



## albert001 (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm uncertain this is fairly heavy stickers with scotch broom mixed in. Some of the scotch broom is too large for the string trimmer, around one inch and larger, will require a chainsaw. I think the string trimmer can handle up to around ~1/2 inch stickers and perhaps some of the thinner scotch broom?

We got a good deal on the used Arien ST622 for $125.000 and the seller threw in an additional motor for another $25.00.

Renting tools would require traveling approx. ~60 miles round trip and limit time needed to perform different parts of the job on different days. We have a double wide trailer on the property in the middle of the stickers an scotch broom that needs to be removed after paying for a ~$500.00 asbestos test. The Fire Dept said they will burn it down if no asbestos is found. If asbestos is found it becomes expensive to have it removed. as it's illegal to burn asbestos.

Anyway if anyone knows where to purchase 0.40 string, please let me know.


----------

